# Piedmont???



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Taking the better half to the lake tommorrow for some eye action, anybody got a report?? We'll be at Reynolds Rd. on the south end of the lake:T... anybody been out?? Just looking for a color, depth- any info?? We are gonna start in 7-8 FOW and troll twisters tipped w/ worm.. if you see an 11' V pullin in fish, stop and say hi!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Taking the better half to the lake tommorrow for some eye action, anybody got a report?? We'll be at Reynolds Rd. on the south end of the lake:T... anybody been out?? Just looking for a color, depth- any info?? We are gonna start in 7-8 FOW and troll twisters tipped w/ worm.. if you see an 11' V pullin in fish, stop and say hi!!


good luck Jeff! had my friggin gal bladder removed tues so im down for a week or so


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Jeff!! Prayers for a speedy recovery! Hope to hit the lake with you soon.. I'll post a report on sunday eve... MMMMM, SAUGEYE!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I_WALL_I said:


> Thanks Jeff!! Prayers for a speedy recovery! Hope to hit the lake with you soon.. I'll post a report on sunday eve... MMMMM, SAUGEYE!!


Just a heads up, they're launching a pretty decent sized tournament out of the Reynolds rd. Ramp Sunday. It runs from 8-4. Was there yesterday. Water was pretty stained at the ramp, but cleared up rather quickly as soon as I went around the bend headed down the lake.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> Just a heads up, they're launching a pretty decent sized tournament out of the Reynolds rd. Ramp Sunday. It runs from 8-4. Was there yesterday. Water was pretty stained at the ramp, but cleared up rather quickly as soon as I went around the bend headed down the lake.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


go figure a tourney on piedmont...


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

kingfisher42 said:


> go figure a tourney on piedmont...


Is that any different than any other lakes?


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hit the lake for the first time. Caught a few. Nothing big.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

crappiecat said:


> Is that any different than any other lakes?


true. i was @ piedmont two years ago on a sunday and there were 3 tournies at one time../fail


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

34 boats at Reynolds, nice day to be out!! Windy, could not buy a bite... tried 4-6 FOW, moved to 6-8, then 8-12, used diff. colors, trolled w/ 4 poles out with crawlers, not even a channel cat!! Anybody go out who did any good??? Gave up after 3 1/2 hours and no eye.


----------



## JSC (Jun 3, 2008)

fished from noon till dark,jigs,crawlers, vibes,trolled cranks,hit all the points all different depths,1 perch n 2 white bass...!


----------

